# Cherry twin trundle bed.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just recently got a trundle bed for free on Craigslist. I didn't want the mattresses so i got rid of them and bought new. (no bed bugs here)
I also didn't want the head and foot board on it,it was a day bed with junky metal. The bed frame and trundle are like new. 

So I decided to do my own head and foot board.
It's 1of two that are going to the cabin. I have another trundle that will probably be log. 
Thanks for looking. 




















Here's before. 




















Here's after. 
The metal frame and trundle are at the cabin. 
The slabs are cherry, morticed and tenoned and the legs are cherry from some skids. Bark peeled off on live edge slabs with worm holes.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Give us some close ups, Dom!
GO FOR IT!!!

(nice pieces of cherry.. Is there a dead cherry tree nearby?)


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Give us some close ups, Dom!
> GO FOR IT!!!
> 
> (nice pieces of cherry.. Is there a dead cherry tree nearby?)


Not sure how much of a close up I can get with iPhone. Pics don't do justice. 
And no these slabs I milled in 2009. Legs are from skids.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks cool and perfect for a cabin.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

OOOOHhh !
Rustical like!
RAD, Dude!

Phone worked fine.

Yeah, you were telling me about the skids.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> OOOOHhh !
> Rustical like!
> RAD, Dude!
> 
> ...


It wouldn't look good with that junky metal frame. 
I'm doing another. I think it will be log, not sure yet. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Those metal frames , if they are actual antique can be sanded and Black flat primered, and will look ok.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Those metal frames , if they are actual antique can be sanded and Black flat primered, and will look ok.


No.....cheap hollow junk. Believe me.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't KNOW Dominick..........You might ought to send all that wood and bed to me and let me install in my cabin and test all views for a couple years to be sure it'll look "correct" in your cabin :laughing::yes::shifty:.

Nice find and like the changes......More finish pics:thumbsup:.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Tennessee Tim said:


> I don't KNOW Dominick..........You might ought to send all that wood and bed to me and let me install in my cabin and test all views for a couple years to be sure it'll look "correct" in your cabin :laughing::yes::shifty:.
> 
> Nice find and like the changes......More finish pics:thumbsup:.
> 
> ...


Id watch out for that first step, coming out of the doors in that cabin.......


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> I don't KNOW Dominick..........You might ought to send all that wood and bed to me and let me install in my cabin and test all views for a couple years to be sure it'll look "correct" in your cabin :laughing::yes::shifty:.
> 
> Nice find and like the changes......More finish pics:thumbsup:.
> 
> ...


Can't get any better finish photos than that. Lol
That's not a cabin that's a house. Lol
And yea watch your step. Lol


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

OOPS!! I meant as a completed project pic........ONE too many steps out the front door of cabin:blink::huh::laughing:. 

Economy changed (like nobody's noticed) and cabin went to bottom of finish list....BILLS FIRST....PLAYTHINGS SECOND:thumbdown:. Will be small suspended walkway across front made from sassafras as the siding is. I guess if you live in a 2000 sf home.....1100 sf is a "cabin":yes::shifty::laughing:.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> OOPS!! I meant as a completed project pic........ONE too many steps out the front door of cabin:blink::huh::laughing:.
> 
> Economy changed (like nobody's noticed) and cabin went to bottom of finish list....BILLS FIRST....PLAYTHINGS SECOND:thumbdown:. Will be small suspended walkway across front made from sassafras as the siding is. I guess if you live in a 2000 sf home.....1100 sf is a "cabin":yes::shifty::laughing:.
> 
> ...


Lol Tim. Yea I'll post pics when it's in it's resting place. Thanks for looking.
Usually when I hear the word cabin, I visualize it to be log.
I'll bet you have a beautiful view.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Not too shabby of a view. Utilizing the basement as my humidity controlled lumber storage @ this time. Considering finishing main level as a gallery or studio. 

Fixing to do a build thread with some cherry and maple I've cut re: Dining Table. Getting parts and pieces together and a few pics, won't start thread until I'm at the gluing stage as I'm doing this in my "SPARE" time (LOL) as a gift back to friends whom gave me lots of "SCRAP/TRASH" logs from their farm being logged.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day In Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Just an update on the trundle bed. Here's a pic of it attached to the frame at the cabin. 
Sorry pics came out bad. 

View attachment 45445




View attachment 45446


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Why no pics? 



















Lol I'll try again


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

So you threw away the mattress, head and foot boards, and the metal frame? What's left? Did that Craig's list score net you anything?

I see a very cool bed that you built.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You did good with the wood stuff. It will look like the cabin was built around the bed. BTW...Cherry skids...now that's a rare find.:yes:









 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

DST said:


> So you threw away the mattress, head and foot boards, and the metal frame? What's left? Did that Craig's list score net you anything?
> 
> I see a very cool bed that you built.


Lol yea everything was junk but the trundle itself. 
Didn't cost me anything to make. Except for the new mattresses.
I kept the frame.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about. Very nice work. Love the rugged look.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about. Very nice work. Love the rugged look.
> :thumbsup:


Thanks for looking ken. Sorry pics don't look so well. I tried making the bed really fast. But the wife wasn't there to help. Lol. She's the pro in that dept.


----------

